# Craftex b2229 and grizzly 9279: parts interchangeable?



## Shepherd (Jan 15, 2013)

Specifically, need a new flange for the chuck side of the lathe spindle...busy bee has none in stock, said 3 months from china...:nuts:

are these machines genetically similar enough that I can order from Grizzly?


----------

